
Ask HN: Better pay vs no work weekend? - sushobhan
Huge pay increase but 6days a week, what should be my decision?
======
smt88
If you can get a 6-day job that pays that, you can get a 5-day job that pays
it.

Smart companies know that people burn out when they work too many hours and
end up being _less_ productive. Work for a smart company.

------
AngeloAnolin
This really depends more on your current lifestyle and status.

Some people are driven during their young age to work more (while the energy
is there and personal commitments are less) and try to save up for the years
ahead. Others have a more laid-back lifestyle where they value their personal
time off than just being able to earn a lot more.

In the end, you are going to make your decision based on the circumstances
surrounding yourself, whether it is _really_ worth it to sacrifice that extra
day of possible rest and recreation time with a somewhat generous pay to beef
up your bank account.

------
lhorie
You should consider whether the pay increase really is a pay increase per
actual work hour (including overtime), and considering that you might be
moving up to a higher tax bracket.

When I say work hour, keep in mind that places that honor overtime pay
policies do so at higher rates (IIRC 1.5x base hourly rate). Realistically,
that's pretty generous considering the level of exploitation some companies
get away with, but remember that in addition to adding a work day, a 6-day
week _subtracts one rest day_.

That means you get roughly half the number of days other people would for
socializing, family time, errands, house chores, etc. The higher work-to-rest
ratio can also negatively affect your health and your romantic relationship
(or limit your prospects, if you're not in one).

If the pay increase involves relocation, also consider cost of living, house
prices and future employment potential.

If the pay increase involves a change in type of employment type, again,
consider tax implications and benefits (particularly healthcare benefits)

